# Spoiler ????



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

hey I was just wondering what you guys all would think about putting a aftermarket carbon fiber spoiler on my taupe gray cruze LT ??? Just looking for some input. I liked the look of it when I held it up on the trunk. 
Thanks


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

depends on which Chevy Cruze aftermarket carbon fiber spoiler. Some carbon fiber spoilers look clean while some just kill the whole look of the car. Can you post a picture of the CF spoiler you were looking at? I can give you my opinion.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

ya sure Ill try today to get a picture of the spoiler .


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*lol heres the spoiler pics !!!!!*

View attachment 874


View attachment 875


View attachment 876




Well let me know what you think k????


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

IMO I think its too big. its hard to tell though. I would see go with something smaller more streamline.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Kinaitis921 said:


> IMO I think its too big. its hard to tell though. I would see go with something smaller more streamline.


I do kind of agree with this.


----------



## Jsanders86 (Jun 8, 2011)

this is just my opinion, but I absolutley hate spoilers like that. Way too big and this is not a "sports" car per-say, maybe if it were a 370z or something of the sort then maybe, but not for a cruze....just my opinion though.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for your opinions. maybe I could try to get a pic of it sitting on the car see if it changes your minds lol .


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its your opinion that counts anyway. If you like it put it on. Thats why all cars dont look the same.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

personally, and this is solely my opinion, ANYTHING more than the stock / lookalike spoiler is too much. 

anything like those that could double as a bookshelf, if its not performaing a function, can look too gaudy.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> Its your opinion that counts anyway. If you like it put it on. Thats why all cars dont look the same.


IMO putting that on would make you that guy. You know the guy I am talking about. The one who pulls up next to you and you say ............................................................................. and then just shake your head.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice spoiler but, NOT ON A CRUZE.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

well I cant be "that guy" lol cause iam a girl!! i am starting to think you guys are right it may be to big and not right for the cruze, but i have seen pics of some racing cruzes on the net and some had like the exact spoiler and it looked good. well to me anyway lol but iam just a girl so...............


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Boy, Girl, Red or Blue it doesn't matter. Its your opinion, your choice. Pretend your car is a canvas. Some people like muscle cars some like tuners, some like light mods...and some people don't. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Just my opinion, but if you like it, put it on your car. That's one of the things that makes owning a car fun, personalization.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*thanks for your replies*

well i have decided not to put that big wing on my cruze! I sold the spoiler today . Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Jsanders86 said:


> this is just my opinion, but I absolutley hate spoilers like that.


Me too. I chuckle whenever I see a car w/ something like that on it.

Of course, it's your car. Do what you want.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I say go for it! I photoshopped this up to see how I want mine to look.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Depends. High spoilers on FWD cars are very hit or miss. Usually a miss. Heck the Cobalt SS barely got away with it's OEM spoiler IMO. But in the end do what makes you happy. And real carbon is always fun but maybe in a little more subtle approach? Either way enjoy it if you do and don't look back!


----------

